# Plants with crushed coral



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Totally new to plants in an aquarium. Always had fish only saltwater tanks, and cichlids for the last year.

Im just starting a new tank with crushed coral substrate. My wife and I decided we would like some tall green plants growing. What will work with the crushed coral??


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

When I had a planted tank, I used plain (small) gravel with root/substrate additives. Have never used CC for a substrate, not even in my SW tanks.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

I hope i dont regret using crushed coral. Now that I think about it, way back i remember saying I wouldnt recommend cc, instead use sand.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

I have only had luck with Anubias growing with my crushed coral sub. My jungle vall just turned reddish and died after a while, even with the root ball growing well in the substrate.

Most plants can't handle the higher PH so it limits what will grow well.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

How tall will Anubias grow?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

jwm2k3 said:


> How tall will Anubias grow?


That would depend on the Anubius. 
PS--Anubius grows real slow.


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

I use cc. I love the look of it. When you look close, there are hundreds of tiny shells. Mbunas excavate tunnels in it like crazy, fun to watch. Be ready to rinse the **** out it though. I didn't rinse enough and had to change out about 75% at least five times.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh I definitely washed it. Pain in the neck....


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

Your not going to have a lot luck with plants and crush coral. Most plant like soft water and a ph around 7.0. The Anubius will probably work but they won't like it. I have also been able to keep java moss. Nothing seems to do well with the hardness and high ph.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

So, its the water parameters that inhibit plant use, not so much the crushed coral substrate??


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The crushed coral itself is a material that is used to raise pH. Better to put your plants in something more plant friendly. I can grow plants in the high pH water but I use Flourite as a substrate for the plants.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes, I chose the cc for the ph benefit.

I guess Ill give the anubius a try.

Id like something that grows tall...


----------



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

jwm2k3 said:


> Yes, I chose the cc for the ph benefit.
> 
> I guess Ill give the anubius a try.
> 
> Id like something that grows tall...


I have jungle vallisneria in one of my tanks , ph is 8.2. hardness is very high. It took a bit for it to adjust but is growing well at the moment. Adjust means it turned brown and looked like it was dying then it took off. The leaves got to 4 feet then my dumb self got some tinfoil barbs and now they are about two feet. But growing and thriving. 
Hygrophilia augustfolia? is doing well, a few swords but not most. its rough on the plants, and the fish eating them makes it difficult to keep them. 
i put them in for the look and for fish food so...as plants die and others grow I will figure out what works.


----------



## jwm2k3 (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks Ray! I like the look of the jungle vallisneria, Ill give that a go!


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a 75 with lots of valls and a Ph of 8.6.,they are growing so fast now I'm giving them away. The plants need time to acclimate. It is a tang tank though. Mauna maybe not.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think we can all grow plants in the high pH water...but what about crushed coral as the substrate?


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

My substrate is Aragonite seafood grade. Should have mentioned that.


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

That's seafloor grade.


----------

